# Looking for price input



## supfool123 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello,

I'm very new to the home theater systems and I'm looking for a bit of advice. I'm in the process of building a home and I'm looking to have a company install everything as it's being built, the issue is I don't know if the price is good or is I'm getting taken to the cleaners here. Any advice would be very helpful and thanks in advance.

Equipment I will receive:
(1) Pioneer receiver: model # VSX-820-K
(5) Klipsch speakers: model # R1650C (mounted in the ceiling)
(1) Jamo Sub200
(1) LG Netcast Blu-Ray DVD player
(1) Universal Remote with RF Base Station (I don't know the Model)
(1) Panamax Premium Theater Power (guessing this is the surge protector?)
16ga speaker wire - unsheilded (I don't know what brand)

The room this will be installed in is a 17' x 17' x 8'H room.

The company that is doing this quoted me $2,500 and I really don't know if this is a good deal or not. This company is the only one that is allowed to come in and prewire the home because of the contract they have with my builder. My other option would be to wait until the house is complete and have someone come in to do wiring etc... after the house is mine, but who do I go with then? Best Buy? Can they run wires in sealed walls and ceilings that are insulated without leaving big holes everywhere? My basement will also be completely finished, so it will be hard to run wires through the basement.

Any help would be great and if there is any other information I can added to help you help me, please just let me know as I'm kind of under the gun.

Thanks again,
supfool123

Edit: added ceiling speaker model number.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not a big fan of Jamo speakers or subs The receiver is good. I highly recommend NOT putting the speaker in the ceiling. That is the worst location to put them for good imaging of the sound.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

supfool123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm very new to the home theater systems and I'm looking for a bit of advice. I'm in the process of building a home and I'm looking to have a company install everything as it's being built, the issue is I don't know if the price is good or is I'm getting taken to the cleaners here. Any advice would be very helpful and thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Hello,
It would help greatly if you could list the prices for each component. In truth, that is an Entry Level AVR and without knowing which Klipsch Speakers you are getting it is hard to know the value. I will say that Klipschs are quite efficient so they will play quite loud with little AVR Power. This is especially important considering the AVR recommended.

Not all Custom Installers are created equal, but they should be able to do it where it looks seamless. I will say that In Wall's represent a pretty big sonic trade off. As for BB, I am not sure about there ability to do Custom Installs.

I will say that for that budget we could help you put together a far better sounding HT. However, much of it depends on how comfortable you are doing the Setup yourself. As Labor for Installers is quite expensive, you could get a far better HT if you could do most if not all of it on your own and or with Friends.

Given the Budget, you really would be best served not using Custom Installers and not going with In Walls. I realize that In Walls are quite good for domestic tranquility, but they are not very good for SQ. If you are willing to pay a great deal more, there are some In Walls that sound pretty good. However, a Standalone Speaker costing half as much would trounce it if properly chosen.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

